
Ask HN: Are all U.S. employment contracts so lacking in personal privacy? - llnn
I have been extended an offer by a big company in the US, with the possibility of relocating to US.<p>Reading the contract, it looks like a standard contract. Several clauses really concern me, specifically regarding privacy.<p>I am suppose to agree to no expectation of privacy on company issued hardware. The way it is phrased gives broad access to the company, including personal material that may be stored on the company machine. Given that this is a development position, use of personal email, GitHub, etc. is expected.<p>The company may use my likeness in promotional material without consulting me, and I cannot refuse the &quot;exploit&quot; (the actual contract term) of my likeness and information.<p>Another clause that bothers me is that before any open source contribution done on my personal time, I have to submit an approval form and await approval grant before contributing.<p>Are these standard clauses in U.S. employment contracts? I have never signed such a privacy-invasive contract in the country I live in, and do not feel comfortable signing the contract offer I received.
======
mcgrath_sh
I am suprised you would be using personal email and GitHub accounts. The
laptop thing is not that unusual, but it is because the company provides you a
company email, GitHub, etc. Basically, I keep my work and personal devices
completely separate. I only do work on work devices. I expect no real privacy.

As for the other portion of your question, maybe you could negotiate that out?
Or make it more limited? Something like if I am using X language or working on
something tied to Y field (that you use/work on at work) I will follow
procedure. That leaves you to build (insert unused language here) (insert
unrelated app) on your own time.

